# Overland Park Open 2017



## Tycubing (Mar 12, 2017)

My first official competition ! I hope it runs well.

City: Overland Park, Kansas
Location: Aubry Bend Middle School
Date: April 29th, 2017
Organizer: Tyler Specht
Delegate: David Woner
Registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OverlandParkOpen2017
Events:
2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (1 round)
7x7 (1 round)
3x3 with feet (1 round)
3x3 Blindfolded (1 round)
Skewb (1 round, 2 rounds if we have time)
Kilominx (1 round)
Tent. Square-1 (1 round)

60 competitor limit


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> My first official competition ! I hope it runs well.
> 
> City: Overland Park, Kansas
> Location: Aubry Bend Middle School
> ...


I friggin' love this event list. I used to like pyraminx and still do a little bit but I'll wait until nats. I need to qualify in 7x7 so that's cool. I want an official-unofficial kilominx time, so that's awesome too 

I also am secretly (shhhhhhh) glad that there won't be a bazillion and a half people there, it's way too stressful


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> My first official competition ! I hope it runs well.
> 
> City: Overland Park, Kansas
> Location: Aubry Bend Middle School
> ...


Yeah! That's a good event list! Can't wait! I think Overland Park Open 2017 will be great. I'll probably help


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I friggin' love this event list. I used to like pyraminx and still do a little bit but I'll wait until nats. I need to qualify in 7x7 so that's cool. I want an official-unofficial kilominx time, so that's awesome too
> 
> I also am secretly (shhhhhhh) glad that there won't be a bazillion and a half people there, it's way too stressful


Glad to hear this! So I'm guessing you are going to come?



aybuck37 said:


> Yeah! That's a good event list! Can't wait! I think Overland Park Open 2017 will be great. I'll probably help


Cool! We can use all the staff we can get.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 12, 2017)

Sweet. Took you long enough


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 12, 2017)

Dat Kilo!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Glad to hear this! So I'm guessing you are going to come?


yup


Tycubing said:


> Cool! We can use all the staff we can get.


_x Justin Barker_


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 12, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Sweet. Took you long enough


lol I just started on the website Friday.



Jaysammey777 said:


> Dat Kilo!


kilo=gr8



JustinTimeCuber said:


> yup


yay more people coming so far!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 17, 2017)

It is announced 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OverlandParkOpen2017


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 17, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> It is announced
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/OverlandParkOpen2017


I signed up but I don't feel like paying yet lmao


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 17, 2017)

Nevermind, I payed. Look forward to going!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Nevermind, I payed. Look forward to going!
> View attachment 7660


lol just wait a day or two, that'll change


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 17, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> lol just wait a day or two, that'll change


suuuuuuuuuuure...


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> suuuuuuuuuuure...


Nice! I'll probably sign up for these on tuesday


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 17, 2017)

now that I have several data points:
x=number of people signed up, y=my ranking
(5, 1)
(7, 1)
Line of best fit: y=1, r^2=1.00
"substitute" x=60 into y=1, and we can conclude that I'll win this thing.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 17, 2017)

hmm I might be going


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 20, 2017)

Cale S said:


> hmm I might be going


Awesome!! I'm making a 2x1 clock and it's not working like I imagined it


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 22, 2017)

Just signed up!


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 22, 2017)

Literally right after I signed up I saw you needed to add who paid for me. @Tycubing I sent you an email


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 22, 2017)

40% full, and I'm still high up 
(I really, really, really, really want to podium xD)


----------



## Mikel (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd love to go but I have to work that weekend.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 22, 2017)

Mikel said:


> I'd love to go but I have to work that weekend.


That's sad, having a life must be hard


----------



## biscuit (Mar 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> That's sad, having a life must be hard



I'm currently #1 on skewb psych sheets @Tycubing so fight me.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 22, 2017)

biscuit said:


> I'm currently #1 on skewb psych sheets @Tycubing so fight me.


if everyone else DNFs I'll probably win skewb, 75% chance


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 22, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> if everyone else DNFs I'll probably win skewb, 75% chance


Justin with the statistics


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 22, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Justin with the statistics


lol


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 22, 2017)

biscuit said:


> I'm currently #1 on skewb psych sheets @Tycubing so fight me.


You'll probably beat me anyway



JustinTimeCuber said:


> if everyone else DNFs I'll probably win skewb, 75% chance


lol


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 22, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> You'll probably beat me anyway
> 
> 
> lol


Hey Tyler did u see the email about the payment person


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 22, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Hey Tyler did u see the email about the payment person


yup


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 22, 2017)

Goals time because, ya' know, it's only 38 days away

3x3:
mean average sub-11
get another counting 9
comp PB (10.45) average would be nice
podium

2x2:
get good again
sub-3 average
comp PB single
podium

4x4:
practice a little bit
get a sub-1 average finally
comp PB single

7x7:
qualify for nats, other than that idgaf

sklub:
don't completely fail, sub-12 average

sqwayn:
learn how to solve it again

footsies:
don't make the soft cutoff

blandfolded:
less awful than dixon

kilominx:
practice, get more interested
sub-45 average, sub-40 sniggle


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Goals time because, ya' know, it's only 38 days away
> 
> 3x3:
> mean average sub-11
> ...


A bit early to go for podiums imo


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> A bit early to go for podiums imo






















So Close™


e: tbh I'd be happy with fourth place again  even though it does get slightly frustrating haha


----------



## Mikel (Mar 24, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> That's sad, having a life must be hard


Eh, It's not too bad. I only have to work every 1/11 weekends. I still went to 14 competitions last year.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 25, 2017)

Registration is 50% full, so if you haven't already, SIGN UP!

Also Garrett, do you know of anymore staffers coming?


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 25, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Registration is 50% full, so if you haven't already, SIGN UP!
> 
> Also Garrett, do you know of anymore staffers coming?


I'll scramble for feet if you want. But other than that I'm not the most accurate


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 25, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> I'll scramble for feet if you want. But other than that I'm not the most accurate


It is mostly 4x4, 7x7, Kilo, and squan that I'm gonna need the most help with, but you can still scramble!


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 25, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> It is mostly 4x4, 7x7, Kilo, and squan that I'm gonna need the most help with, but you can still scramble!


haha I'm not accurate with any of those


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> It is mostly 4x4, 7x7, Kilo, and squan that I'm gonna need the most help with, but you can still scramble!





aybuck37 said:


> haha I'm not accurate with any of those


I can be accurate with those but don't try too hard at home


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 25, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I can be accurate with those but don't try too hard at home


Cool! I can use some more scramblers!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Cool! I can use some more scramblers!


alright, I'm in

How many people are signed up for Kilo so far?


----------



## Draranor (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm so glad this comp has 4x4, I was hoping someone would organise one with it before the cutoff for nats, so I can try to get a qualifying time. Also, if you need anymore staff (judges, scramblers, etc.), I'd be more than happy to help out


----------



## aybuck37 (Mar 28, 2017)

Draranor said:


> I'm so glad this comp has 4x4, I was hoping someone would organise one with it before the cutoff for nats, so I can try to get a qualifying time. Also, if you need anymore staff (judges, scramblers, etc.), I'd be more than happy to help out


Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 28, 2017)

I think I'm gonna make a Pick 'Em™®© for this once it's full


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 29, 2017)

75% full, so I get to do my statsies soon. Also, the comp's a month from today, really looking forward!


----------



## Draranor (Apr 1, 2017)

Only 10 more spots til it's filled up! Looking forward to it


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 1, 2017)

It's a 15 day walk for me, when should I leave?


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 1, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> It's a 15 day walk for me, when should I leave?


now


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> It's a 15 day walk for me, when should I leave?



You can stay at my house. But you'll have to walk from there.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 1, 2017)

Well, Chris and Josh signed up! but... there goes my podium for skewb


----------



## Cale S (Apr 1, 2017)

Starting to look like I might not go...
so many other closer comps


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Well, Chris and Josh signed up! but... there goes my podium for skewb



I believe that Chris just signed up in case he can go. He's no 100% I don't think.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 3, 2017)

If Chris doesn't go I'm almost guaranteed to podium either 2x2 or 3x3, probably both. He still should go though, he's a cool guy, I'll just make sure to do well 

So once this is full I'm going to do a simulation for all people who have been to a comp before. How it will work is:
1) Collect all their times from (up to) their last 3 competitions.
2) Select a random competition but weight the competitions by 1/[days since comp*number of valid solves at comp] (A competition 4 weeks ago with 14 valid solves (excl. a DNF) would have a weight of 1/392)
3) Select a random solve from that competition, add or subtract 3% of the time, 1% chance of DNF
4) Repeat steps 2-3 five times
5) Repeat steps 1-4 for each competitor
6) Sort by average
7) Re-do with only second round peeps (top 24)
8) Sort by average again
9) Re-do with only finals peeps (top 12)
10) Sort by average again
11) Repeat lots of times and collect statistics along the way
12) Post boring and/or flawed statistics to the forum


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 3, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If Chris doesn't go I'm almost guaranteed to podium either 2x2 or 3x3, probably both. He still should go though, he's a cool guy, I'll just make sure to do well
> 
> So once this is full I'm going to do a simulation for all people who have been to a comp before. How it will work is:
> 1) Collect all their times from (up to) their last 3 competitions.
> ...


woah. tell me how i do in the simulation


----------



## Draranor (Apr 3, 2017)

It would be awesome if Chris is able to go. If he's not though, I might be able to make top 5 at least


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, Chris is sure he is able to go.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If Chris doesn't go I'm almost guaranteed to podium either 2x2 or 3x3, probably both. He still should go though, he's a cool guy, I'll just make sure to do well
> 
> So once this is full I'm going to do a simulation for all people who have been to a comp before. How it will work is:
> 1) Collect all their times from (up to) their last 3 competitions.
> ...





Tycubing said:


> Well, Chris is sure he is able to go.



RIP Justin's podiums 

I'm interested in this simulation thing. How are you doing it? I.E are you using custom functions in excel/google docs, or coding in a programming language? If so, which one? Lastly, would you be willing to share the code?

Now for questions on how it'll work. Will you be repeating it many times and averaging the results (as they do for sports simulations)? Do you mean add/subtract a straight 3%? I feel like add/subtract 0-3% is a better way to do it. 

I'd love to review some code for you if you'd like.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> RIP Justin's podiums


of course not!


biscuit said:


> I'm interested in this simulation thing. How are you doing it? I.E are you using custom functions in excel/google docs, or coding in a programming language?


Programming language, although a spreadsheet would be cool if I could figure that out


biscuit said:


> If so, which one?


Processing because it's simple enough for my little brain to comprehend 


biscuit said:


> Lastly, would you be willing to share the code?


Sure, it's not like it'd be any good 


biscuit said:


> Now for questions on how it'll work. Will you be repeating it many times and averaging the results (as they do for sports simulations)?


Yeah.


biscuit said:


> Do you mean add/subtract a straight 3%? I feel like add/subtract 0-3% is a better way to do it.


Yeah, basically do time*random(0.9709, 1.03)


biscuit said:


> I'd love to review some code for you if you'd like.


I'll post the "draft" once I do it, probably by this weekend.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

Am I the only one here that wants fivethirtyeight to make an interactive for the Rubik's Cube World Championship or US Nats? That'd be so cool.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 3) Select a random solve from that competition, add or subtract 3% of the time, 1% chance of DNF


Step 2 is fine because it increases the weighting of mere recent comps. For step 3, it's probably better to generate a random number from a normal distribution with the same mean and standard deviation as the solves from that comp.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Step 2 is fine because it increases the weighting of mere recent comps. For step 3, it's probably better to generate a random number from a normal distribution with the same mean and standard deviation as the solves from that comp.


I'll figure that out if I can get the núb approach to work.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Step 2 is fine because it increases the weighting of mere recent comps. For step 3, it's probably better to generate a random number from a normal distribution with the same mean and standard deviation as the solves from that comp.



How exactly would you do that? I kinda get the concept, but not quite.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> How exactly would you do that? I kinda get the concept, but not quite.


Most programming languages have libraries that can do it for you. Python is the one I'm most familiar with:

```
from numpy import mean, std
from random import gauss

times = [10.04, 12.53, 11.17, 10.07, 12.02] # Random times from someone's profile

newTime = gauss(mean(times), std(times)) # A randomly generated time
```


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

Problem with that is you could theoretically generate negative times. Is there a good way to stop that from happening? I know when I solve the histogram is slanted to the left, i.e. the mean is greater than the median.

I think my original plan will work decently because it will have a reasonable sample (for me, 45 solves) and it would have a slight random factor to make there be some smoothness. Not that it couldn't be better though, which it definitely could.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Problem with that is you could theoretically generate negative times. Is there a good way to stop that from happening? I know when I solve the histogram is slanted to the left, i.e. the mean is greater than the median.
> 
> I think my original plan will work decently because it will have a reasonable sample (for me, 45 solves) and it would have a slight random factor to make there be some smoothness. Not that it couldn't be better though, which it definitely could.


You get a truncated normal distribution to solve that problem... But there are advantages to keeping it simple too. It's only for fun anyway


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> You get a truncated normal distribution to solve that problem... But there are advantages to keeping it simple too. It's only for fun anyway



For now... If this works well I plan to steal the idea and start a gambling empire based on cubing! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> For now... If this works well I plan to steal the idea and start a gambling empire based on cubing! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


okay then I'm not letting you see the code, sorry


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> okay then I'm not letting you see the code, sorry



NOOOOOOO! Fine, I'll just have to make my own version from scratch (which I was already thinking about making a website version that would work for any competition.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> NOOOOOOO! Fine, I'll just have to make my own version from scratch (which I was already thinking about making a website version that would work for any competition.)


that would actually be really awesome

but yeah, I'm still posting the code, hopefully I can finish the main parts tonight

I am testing it on data from 5 people, see if you can guess the people or something. Hints: They are all registered for the competition, and exactly four of them have posted in this thread.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> that would actually be really awesome
> 
> but yeah, I'm still posting the code, hopefully I can finish the main parts tonight
> 
> I am testing it on data from 5 people, see if you can guess the people or something. Hints: They are all registered for the competition, and exactly four of them have posted in this thread.


Oh, oh, is one me?(!)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 4, 2017)

Before we do all the computer coding. We should fix the cubingusa psych sheet


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

CubingUSA should just stop doing registrations, the WCA does it way better


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> CubingUSA should just stop doing registrations, the WCA does it way better


Haha I think I'm in the simulation


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Haha I think I'm in the simulation


Everyone will be in the final thing, but yeah, you're in my test data lol


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

Here's my guess.

Christopher Olson
Justin Barker
Ashner Buckner
Tyler Specht
Me


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Here's my guess.
> 
> Christopher Olson
> Justin Barker
> ...


winner winner
now we can move on to the more important aspects of life, including who can manipulate a plastic cube so that all the sides have the same colored sticker the fastest.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> winner winner
> now we can move on to the more important aspects of life, including who can manipulate a plastic cube so that all the sides have the same colored sticker the fastest.



And will Justin make an accurate simulation?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

biscuit said:


> And will Justin make an accurate simulation?


hopefully
note: it takes like 3 minutes per person to enter in the times.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> hopefully
> note: it takes like 3 minutes per person to enter in the times.



You need to learn how to access the wca DB export.

Can I see your code?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

@biscuit Alright, here's the code so far. It defines some stuff and does a bit of setup, eh, okay, just try to read this tangled mess (sorry)
https://pastebin.com/8XXU8Geh
Still need to get it to create the weight for each competition, that's my next order of business. For now, because I haven't finished all the input data (yeah I really need to learn how to do that better) it does what it's supposed to, outputs this

```
Empty file for 2015WEBS01
Empty file for 2015BUCK03
Empty file for 2015SPEC01
```
and closes.

e: BBcode decided to interpret all the [i ]s in the code as italics, so they are all gone.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

ok just made it better
https://pastebin.com/07MPuiKh


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 4, 2017)

Man, I should rename this thread now to "Competition Simulation?"


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Man, I should rename this thread now to "Competition Simulation?"



Go for it. Though it's not quite there yet


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll make a new thread for the software once I get it finished, although I need to do more research on SQL and accessing the database so that it isn't so horrible to set up.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'll make a new thread for the software once I get it finished, although I need to do more research on SQL and accessing the database so that it isn't so horrible to set up.



I can write querys for you if you need. Just tell me what you need and the applicable variables.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm looking for a way to input an ID and output *up to *3 of their latest competitions, excluding DNFs, in this format. Order does not matter for the times.

DaysSinceCompetition;t1,t2,t3,t4...,tn
DaysSinceCompetition;t1,t2,t3,t4...,tn
DaysSinceCompetition;t1,t2,t3,t4...,tn

Days since competition would be measured from April 29, not today.

My file is
98;10.04,12.53,11.17,10.07,12.02,13.07,11.19,8.75,8.74,11.87,11.78,9.80,9.76,11.97,8.70,12.81,9.07,10.58,10.60,10.43 //MCC Alpha
203;10.74,10.78,11.42,9.75,13.12,11.32,13.73,9.56,11.03,10.51,10.32,11.39,10.95,12.44,12.60 //Dixon
274;13.93,12.45,11.71,11.64,10.18,9.98,11.76,12.18,12.16 //US Nationals

I did get a DNF at nationals but it is left out.

Speaking of my file, I created a function that I'll be using a lot to get a random time according to my specifications. It didn't work at first, then I changed an if to an else if, and then it worked, and I still don't know why. I simulated an Ao100 and it was pretty realistic (I'm slightly faster now but how could it know!) The Ao100 was 11.11.

e: Ran two more ao100s, and got 11.07 and 11.27. The Ao300 is 11.15. This looks promising, as there is about the correct amount of variance.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Based on ao300, expected results for the test group
2009OLSO01 (Christopher Olson): 9.12
2013BARK01 (Justin Barker): 11.15
2015WEBS01 (Garrett Webster): 13.05
2015SPEC01 (Tyler Specht): 14.34
2015BUCK03 (Asher Buckner): 25.19


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 5, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 2015SPEC01 (Tyler Specht): 14.34


Man, I didn't know my official results were THAT bad


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Man, I didn't know my official results were THAT bad


A lot of people's ao300s were worse than their mean of 100000 averages of 5 (mo10^5ao5) that the program uses. (basically it does 100k trials and averages them). Here are those results:

```
2013BARK01 (Justin Barker) - Good: 99896 Bad: 104 Average: 11.00
2015WEBS01 (Garrett Webster) - Good: 99911 Bad: 89 Average: 13.06
2015BUCK03 (Asher Buckner) - Good: 99906 Bad: 94 Average: 25.09
2015SPEC01 (Tyler Specht) - Good: 99900 Bad: 100 Average: 13.93
2009OLSO01 (Christopher Olson) - Good: 99908 Bad: 92 Average: 8.93
```
In no particular order though, I have to work on a sorting algorithm before I can do the fun stuff with average ranking and second round/final.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 5, 2017)

Competitor limit has been reached. You should do your pick em now, Justin.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Competitor limit has been reached. You should do your pick em now, Justin.


Yeah but I'm tired...

I'll have it up by tonight.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

Pick 'Em Link
$10 thecubicle.us gift card for whoever wins because I'm a generous soul

If I win then I just force myself to have at least $10 until I buy something from there


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 5, 2017)

List of Kilominx competitors

David Woner
Garrett Webster
Tyler Specht
Kristen Wiley
Justin Barker
Julian Chavez
Elliot Miller
Jake Gustafson
Dylan Fritz


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 6, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> List of Kilominx competitors
> 
> David Woner
> Garrett Webster
> ...


so at least I didn't pick anyone who wasn't competing


----------



## Draranor (Apr 6, 2017)

So, I'm doing my pick 'em entry, and I got to the square-1 section, but I have no idea what to put for it cause I don't know who even MIGHT be competing. So I just put DNF for all of them lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 6, 2017)

Draranor said:


> So, I'm doing my pick 'em entry, and I got to the square-1 section, but I have no idea what to put for it cause I don't know who even MIGHT be competing. So I just put DNF for all of them lol


probably a bad idea, because unless everyone DNFs sq1 or it doesn't happen you will get penalized (there's no penalty in leaving a blank answer). If you want you can change yours, just PM me.


----------



## Draranor (Apr 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> probably a bad idea, because unless everyone DNFs sq1 or it doesn't happen you will get penalized (there's no penalty in leaving a blank answer). If you want you can change yours, just PM me.


I'll probably pm you in a little bit; I wasn't sure if I should've left them blank or not, because I forgot which was better to do. Also I think I made a typo in one of my answers


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

4 responses so far.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 4 responses so far.


Yay. My chances are 1/4


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Yay. My chances are 1/5


ftfy, someone else responded


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ftfy, someone else responded


Is there any way you could put the proposals into a spreadsheet so we can see?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

@Tycubing Alright, but I'll have to make a different one from the raw responses sheet b/c I don't want to give away anyone's email.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2017)

Argh... 3rd place is really hard for 3x3.

Also, don't be surprised if Chris doesn't do bld.

Why is there a Squan pick 'em page?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Argh... 3rd place is really hard for 3x3.
> 
> Also, don't be surprised if Chris doesn't do bld.
> 
> Why is there a Squan pick 'em page?


eh idk, I just added it in case it happens


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 9, 2017)

Well Josh is going to the Chicago comp instead, so I may need to change my Pick Em


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Well Josh is going to the Chicago comp instead, so I may need to change my Pick Em


 Just PM me so I can remove it and submit a new one.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 9, 2017)

A lot of posts for a small comp


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> A lot of posts for a small comp


This is actually a really important comp. Check your privilege.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2017)

@Tycubing, what's your opinion on head-to-head finals if there's time? Freedom idea or horrible idea?


----------



## Draranor (Apr 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> @Tycubing, what's your opinion on head-to-head finals if there's time? Freedom idea or horrible idea?


That would actually be pretty cool


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2017)

Draranor said:


> That would actually be pretty cool


I got to do it once (Dixon Fall). It was fun. Maybe if we can use our huge influence as "minorly fast" people to get it to happen, we'll go head to head against each other


----------



## Draranor (Apr 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I got to do it once (Dixon Fall). It was fun. Maybe if we can use our huge influence as "minorly fast" people to get it to happen, we'll go head to head against each other


Maybe, if so, I'll be giving it my best. Plus I've been practicing a LOT lately. So, good luck!


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> @Tycubing, what's your opinion on head-to-head finals if there's time? Freedom idea or horrible idea?


It really depends if we have time. I would definitely be interested if we have the time


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> It really depends if we have time. I would definitely be interested if we have the time


Again, I can help scramble if you want 


Draranor said:


> Maybe, if so, I'll be giving it my best. Plus I've been practicing a LOT lately. So, good luck!


I'd put the odds at maybe 60-40 (in my favor) based on your posts in my race to sub-12/11/10.5/10 thread, and I've also been practicing a lot, but good luck, it will be close


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Again, I can help scramble if you want


cool

I'm gonna make some early goals (subjected to change):

2x2- sub 4 average
3x3- sub 10 single and sub 13 average
4x4- sub 1 average
7x7- sub 6:30 mean
Squan- sub 25 average, podium
kilominx- sub 45 average, podium
skewb- sub 6 average, sub @biscuit, podium
Feet- sub 2:45 mean, podium?
BLD- success

Other goals-
Have squan
don't end after 5:30:00.00 PM Central time on 4/29/17
get at least one podium
have a successful first competition


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Alright, because I'm a no-lifer (?) (sounds like pro-lifer) who just likes to post things on the internet, updated goals:

2x2: Podium, sub 3 average, sub 2.5 single
3x3: Podium, low-10 (10.20) average, make a few clones of myself I can enslave to help the competition run smoothly so we can do cool finals, record said finals, maybe beat David Woner but probably not
4x4: Sub 1 average? lol
5x5: oops, instinctively typed 5x5, but it's not an event. too lazy to backspace
6x6: dammit, still not an event (sorry Aussie)
7x7: Make cutoff, maybe qualify for nats but probably not
Squan: Remember the parity algorithm
Kilo: Top 5?
Skoob: Sub-12 (LOL) average
Fleet: Practice a little bit once my big sail comes, make the cutoff??
BLD: Practice at least twice a week, then at most two swaps, a 3-cycle, or a 2-flip/twist off at the comp (maybe get a success if I'm lucky)


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

I can help scramble, judge, or whatever as well.

Also goals:
2x2: sub-5 average
3x3: low-10 average; podium would be cool, but probably won't make it; at least get in top 5. Sub-8 single would be freakin' awesome, cause I've been getting more of those lately. But anything sub-10 would be sweet
4x4: sub-1:10 average (been getting a lot of these lately)
Skewb: just make qualifying for nats (so sub-15 average I guess)

These probably won't change at all. (unless I get a lot better at 3x3 from now until the comp)


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'd put the odds at maybe 60-40 (in my favor)


How about 55-45? I think that's fair


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Draranor said:


> How about 55-45? I think that's fair


57.5-42.5. Compromise?


----------



## Aussie (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 6x6: dammit, still not an event (sorry Aussie)



Glad to know I'm still relevant after two years lol


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 57.5-42.5. Compromise?


Fair enough. I think we average around the same, but I almost never get my regular times in comp because nerves


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Glad to know I'm still relevant after two years lol


You're the only person I could think of who like refuses to go to competitions without 6x6.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Fair enough. I think we average around the same, but I almost never get my regular times in comp because nerves


I'm gonna nerve the heck out of you, got that?? >:'D


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm gonna nerve the heck out of you, got that?? >:'D


1v1 me bro


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 10, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Glad to know I'm still relevant after two years lol


Hey, I might have 6x6 at the next comp I hold.
Who knows when THAT'LL be


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Hey, I might have 6x6 at the next comp I hold.
> Who knows when THAT'LL be


Hey. SPOILERS!!!!

e2: also I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS OF 2x2 SLOVING

e3: oops I got two memes mixed up


Draranor said:


> 1v1 me bro


Challenge accepted.

e: what's your at home avg?


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> e: what's your at home avg?


PB average, or just like, general average?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Draranor said:


> PB average, or just like, general average?


Just general/global average. My PB ao5 is 9.04 btw, just too lazy to update sig


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Just general/global average. My PB ao5 is 9.04 btw, just too lazy to update sig


PB average is sub-10, don't remember exactly what because I accidentally deleted it. General is around mid-10 on most days


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

My global avg is 10.4 when I'm "in the zone" and low 11 when I'm flopping bigly.


----------



## Draranor (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My global avg is 10.4 when I'm "in the zone" and low 11 when I'm flopping bigly.


Well it looks like we're pretty evenly matched. May the best "minorly fast" cuber win


----------



## biscuit (Apr 10, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Glad to know I'm still relevant after two years lol


We never forgot you and your pink cubes.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 10, 2017)

Just a reminder, you still have time to fill out the Pick 'Em, if you didn't already!


JustinTimeCuber said:


> Pick 'Em Link
> $10 thecubicle.us gift card for whoever wins because I'm a generous soul
> 
> If I win then I just force myself to have at least $10 until I buy something from there


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 19, 2017)

100% obligatory mains and goals video





AFTER TEN DAYS AND ELEVEN NIGHTS, THERE SHALL BE A CUBING COMPETITION OF GRAND PROPORTIONS


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Triple posts are for winners.

Relevant update: I jammed my left thumb at a baseball practice today, or in the words of Garrett:


biscuit said:


> I did a bad



Hopefully it gets better within a week, but I jammed it pretty badly.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 20, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Triple posts are for winners.
> 
> Relevant update: I jammed my left thumb at a baseball practice today, or in the words of Garrett:
> 
> ...


Aye! Baseball! I've got a double header today. Hopefully I don't do a bad.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 20, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Aye! Baseball! I've got a double header today. Hopefully I don't do a bad.


I have 2 games on Saturday. My elbow hurt on my Monday game so I couldn't play half the game . Who else agrees we should make an off topic thread on baseball?

And Justin, at least it wasn't your index finger


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> And Justin, at least it wasn't your index finger


Fair point. I still won't be cubing for at least until the weekend though.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 20, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> I have 2 games on Saturday. My elbow hurt on my Monday game so I couldn't play half the game . Who else agrees we should make an off topic thread on baseball?
> 
> And Justin, at least it wasn't your index finger



I had a double header Tuesday, one today, and a double header out in Kansas Saturday. I then have a game Monday and Tuesday. 8 games in 8 days. 

But yeah, baseball is great. Vargas has been insanely good (0.44 ERA! Ridiculous!)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

So I'm back to being able to do my "warmup" algorithm (I think most cubers have one, it's what you do when you just pick up a cube and start turning but you don't want to scramble it, mine's the RUF Jb perm) with my normal fingertricks but it still hurts and I'm apparently slow now

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-20
avg of 5: 14.89

Time List:
1. 14.22 B' R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U L U2 F2 L F' R F2 U2 R
2. 15.27 D' U2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 L F2 D F' L' U2 L R2 D F'
3. (9.70) L2 U R2 B' L F' R2 L2 U' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B L2 B R2 B //wtf
4. (15.84) F2 L U D2 L B2 R F B L' D2 R L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 U2 L2
5. 15.17 D' R' B R' U2 D L' D L' F' R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B'

most physically *and mentally *painful average of 5 I've ever done

e: added bolded text


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely better than it was this morning, as if anyone cares, but it is kind of relevant that this _evil plot_ to bring down the next cubing prodigy will not go as planned.

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-20
avg of 5: 12.63

Time List:
1. 12.85 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 L' B R' D2 F U B' U' 
2. 11.59 U2 L D F2 D B L2 D' L' B2 R2 U D2 R2 F2 U D2 L2 U R2 
3. 13.45 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 B U2 R' B' D F2 L' R B' 
4. (15.39) U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 F' R' B' F' R2 F' R U L' R 
5. (8.44) B2 D' F L F2 U' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R B2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2


----------



## Draranor (Apr 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> but it is kind of relevant that this _evil plot_ to bring down the next cubing prodigy will not go as planned.


There's an evil plot to bring me down?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

Draranor said:


> There's an evil plot to bring me down?


FIGHT!


----------



## Draranor (Apr 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> FIGHT!


Next weekend; a battle of the ages!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Next weekend; a battle of the ages!


So, would you say it was Feliks, Mats, or Lucas who bribed my baseball team and told them to make it look like an accident?


----------



## Draranor (Apr 21, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> So, would you say it was Feliks, Mats, or Lucas who bribed my baseball team and told them to make it look like an accident?


Not sure; maybe it was max park


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, these goals are final

2x2- who cares
3x3- sub 13 average
4x4- sub 1 average
7x7- get a mean
Skewb- beat Garrett for the first time in many months, podium
Kilo- Sub 40 average, podium
BLD- Success
Feet- sub 3 mean
Square-1 (if we have it)- sub 35 average

Other goals are still the same


ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY! HYPE


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Not sure; maybe it was max park


Definitely Max Park.


Tycubing said:


> ONLY 4 DAYS, 22 HOURS, 43 MINUTES, 29 SECONDS AWAY! HYPE


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

biscuit said:


> You can stay at my house. But you'll have to walk from there.



I'm here! Took a little longer than expected because it turns out walking for 15 days you will need breaks. Unlock the back door plz


----------



## biscuit (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I'm here! Took a little longer than expected because it turns out walking for 15 days you will need breaks. Unlock the back door plz



Sweet! Couch or bed?


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 26, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Sweet! Couch or bed?


Couch so I can raid your fridge when your asleep


----------



## biscuit (Apr 26, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Couch so I can raid your fridge when your asleep



You better wake me up first! I know where the good stuff is!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

@Tycubing Who are all the staff? I'm just curious :3


----------



## Draranor (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm curious too; and just a reminder, if you still need more people, I can help out with judging, scrambling, etc


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Draranor said:


> I'm curious too; and just a reminder, if you still need more people, I can help out with judging, scrambling, etc


from the number of people who got an email directed at staffers, we probably won't be short for the more "official" stuff, usually there are like 2 or 3 scramblers per comp and 1 or 2 data enter-ers, and a few runners, but I bet there will be several judging spots open. All comps are formatted differently though so idk


----------



## Draranor (Apr 27, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> from the number of people who got an email directed at staffers, we probably won't be short for the more "official" stuff, usually there are like 2 or 3 scramblers per comp and 1 or 2 data enter-ers, and a few runners, but I bet there will be several judging spots open. All comps are formatted differently though so idk


That's kinda what I figured; there's more than likely going to be judging spots open, considering every comp I've been to(except nats), has asked for more people to judge while the comp is going on


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Draranor said:


> That's kinda what I figured; there's more than likely going to be judging spots open, considering every comp I've been to(except nats), has asked for more people to judge while the comp is going on


nats is just bizzare lmao


----------



## Draranor (Apr 27, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nats is just bizzare lmao


Truuu, I can't wait to see how they handle it this year with 200 more people than last year


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Truuu, I can't wait to see how they handle it this year with 200 more people than last year


ikr good luck nats team, I can help by being less slow than last year 
If I save 1.5 seconds per 3x3 solve and make 2.5 rounds on average, that's 18.75 seconds I personally cut off, then divide that by around 40 solving stations and I save half a second from improving in 3x3 isn't that wondeful


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

My finger is still a little swollen but I'm back to my normal times, just got a 10.71 ao50  (including 6 8s and 11 9s )

Anyone else staying at the Holiday Inn by 135th street and highway 69( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 28, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My finger is still a little swollen but I'm back to my normal times, just got a 10.71 ao50  (including 6 8s and 11 9s )
> 
> Anyone else staying at the Holiday Inn by 135th street and highway 69( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)?



Any one else staying at home?


----------



## Draranor (Apr 28, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My finger is still a little swollen but I'm back to my normal times, just got a 10.71 ao50  (including 6 8s and 11 9s )
> 
> Anyone else staying at the Holiday Inn by 135th street and highway 69( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)?


Awesome, good to hear it'll be a fair fight; wouldn't want to have an unfair advantage.

And nah, I'm driving there and back in the same day. So rip in peace me


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Awesome, good to hear it'll be a fair fight; wouldn't want to have an unfair advantage.
> 
> *And nah, I'm driving there and back in the same day. So rip in peace me*


But you would want to have an unfair disadvantage then? 

I bet a lot of n00bs are staying there tbh, I think it's one of the closest ones to the comp but I'm not sure


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 28, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> @Tycubing Who are all the staff? I'm just curious :3


Chris, David, Moi, You, Asher, Jared Diehl, Andrew, Sarah, Caleb Starr, Ethan Auch, Kristen

That's all I can remember off the top of my head


JustinTimeCuber said:


> I think it's one of the closest ones to the comp but I'm not sure


Yeah you're probably right. My school is in the middle of nowhere. There are fields of corn surrounding it and then there is just 2 schools (middle and high) just sitting there lol.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 28, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> Chris, David, Moi, You, Asher, Jared Diehl, Andrew, Sarah, Caleb Starr, Ethan Auch, Kristen



RIP me. I guess no KCubing equipment for you!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

PRACTICE COMPETITION OHHHHH BOI
3x3 WF: 4:10.79+ //didn't just omit last move, aufed the wrong way :3
Skewb: (18.16) 10.44 12.17 9.52 (7.88) = 10.71 //bizzare average
2x2 R1: (2.04) (3.24) 3.22 3.12 3.10 = 3.15 //also weird; a non-horrible average with no counting 2. The 2.04 was 1-looked except for the AUF, if I had one-looked that it would have been sub-2
3x3 R1: 9.82 11.42 10.39 (13.32) (9.68) = 10.54 //2: lockup during LL 3: OLL skip saved me 4: started PLL from wrong angle for some reason
3x3 BLD: DNS DNS DNS //lmao I'm not doing that at 10:30 PM
Sq1: 48.77 48.63 (1:36.58) 41.48 (31.46) = 46.29 //wut

actually nevermind I don't want to finish this I'm tired


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 28, 2017)

biscuit said:


> RIP me. I guess no KCubing equipment for you!


Lol sorry


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 28, 2017)

so this is tomorrow...


----------



## Draranor (Apr 29, 2017)

Guess who's leaving their house at like 3:30-4 am tomorrow to go to this comp

This guy right here, is who


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 29, 2017)

In the KC metro! hype


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Draranor (Apr 29, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Hi


Hello


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 29, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Hello


sup? how's it feel getting BEATEN!???!?!?!?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 29, 2017)

I'll be recording the finals, so if Chris does too he's copying me


----------



## Draranor (Apr 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> sup? how's it feel getting BEATEN!???!?!?!?


I swear I'm faster than that at home!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Draranor said:


> I swear I'm faster than that at home!!!


My dad says your house is probably located in a spacetime anomaly


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 30, 2017)

Kilo results?


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 30, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Kilo results?


1st- david woner
2nd- Moi
3rd- Elliot Miller

I can ask David tomorrow


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 1st- david woner
> 2nd- Moi
> 3rd- Elliot Miller
> 
> I can ask David tomorrow


Ya, I would like like all the results for the official unofficial rankings.


----------



## aybuck37 (Apr 30, 2017)

I just realized.. should we go back to the old kcubing chat?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Too lazy to cross-reference my VIRAL mains and goals video so I'll just do this here



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Alright, because I'm a no-lifer (?) (sounds like pro-lifer) who just likes to post things on the internet, updated goals:



2x2: Podium *yayyyyyy 2nd*, sub 3 average *3.06 (noob)*, sub 2.5 single *in both rounds, 2.42 and 2.26*
3x3: Podium *I did it mom, 2nd (not expected)*, low-10 (10.20) average *my averages were kinda mediocre so no*, make a few clones of myself I can enslave to help the competition run smoothly so we can do cool finals *I mean kinda?*, record said finals *done, edited video up by next weekend*, maybe beat David Woner but probably not *IIII BEEATTT DAVID*
4x4: Sub 1 average? lol *not quite but close, pretty good single*
5x5: oops, instinctively typed 5x5, but it's not an event. too lazy to backspace
6x6: dammit, still not an event (sorry Aussie)
7x7: Make cutoff *by 40 seconds lol*, maybe qualify for nats but probably not *easily qualified*
Squan: Remember the parity algorithm *success I think*
Kilo: Top 5? *Maybe but still waiting for the results from David*
Skoob: Sub-12 (LOL) average *Overall PB wtf (7.15)*
Fleet: Practice a little bit once my big sail comes, make the cutoff?? *managed to forget that there was a hard cutoff, and failed, and got a DNF*
BLD: Practice at least twice a week *No not quite but I did practice a few times*, then at most two swaps, a 3-cycle, or a 2-flip/twist off at the comp (maybe get a success if I'm lucky) *horrible corner memo and the judge forgot to start the stopwatch and I forgot to remind him to do so and I was approaching 10 minutes so I basically just gave up *


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 30, 2017)

2x2- who cares Did not care, got a sub 3 single tho
3x3- sub 13 average yup (12.15, 12.77)
4x4- sub 1 average 1:01.26 
7x7- get a mean yup, and a sub 6
Skewb- beat Garrett for the first time in many months, podium nope, yes
Kilo- Sub 40 average, podium yup, yup (2nd)
BLD- Success nein
Feet- sub 3 mean nope, but still podiumed
Square-1 (if we have it)- sub 35 average HA NOPE

Did pretty well, quite a bit of red, though.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

Tyler wins the Pick 'Em. RIGGED!
Full results awaiting the Kilominx honorable mentions, but I'm second to last D:


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Tyler wins the Pick 'Em. RIGGED!
> Full results awaiting the Kilominx honorable mentions, but I'm second to last D:


Yay


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

8% through editing the Finals and Awards video, be patient kids


----------



## Draranor (May 1, 2017)

2x2: sub-5 average *4.28 (success), also two sub-3 singles*
3x3: *rip in peace me and any hopes I had for getting any thing decent*
4x4: sub-1:10 average *1:06.20 (success), also qualified for nats so hurray*
Skewb: just make qualifying for nats (so sub-15 average I guess) *17.08 lol nope. Somehow got a sub-9 single though which is cool I guess*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 1, 2017)

Draranor said:


> 2x2: sub-5 average *4.28 (success), also two sub-3 singles*
> 3x3: *rip in rest me and any hopes I had for getting any thing decent*
> 4x4: sub-1:10 average *1:06.20 (success), also qualified for nats so hurray*
> Skewb: just make qualifying for nats (so sub-15 average I guess) *17.08 lol nope. Somehow got a sub-9 single though which is cool I guess*


ftfy

Also, about 3x3, iirc only 3 people got any sub-10s and mine was 9.95 which is basically a 10


----------



## Draranor (May 1, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ftfy
> 
> Also, about 3x3, iirc only 3 people got any sub-10s and mine was 9.95 which is basically a 10


Ya, it was just you, Chris, and David; actually kinda surprised there was no one else


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 1, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Ya, it was just you, Chris, and David; actually kinda surprised there was no one else


The scrambles were kinda bad for the most part in 3x3


----------



## Draranor (May 1, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> The scrambles were kinda bad for the most part in 3x3


Oh for sure, I'm gonna blame that for why my solves were so bad. It seemed worst in finals, to me at least


----------



## biscuit (May 1, 2017)

scrambles weren't great, but still managed to get a PB average at 11.76.

How 'bout that skewb 2nd! Yeah! How close was the pick'em? I sucked big time I think.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 1, 2017)

biscuit said:


> scrambles weren't great, but still managed to get a PB average at 11.76.
> 
> How 'bout that skewb 2nd! Yeah! How close was the pick'em? I sucked big time I think.


You were 9 behind Tyler, but if Sarah was top 5 in Kilo and you weren't, you'll be 6 behind Tyler.


----------



## biscuit (May 1, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You were 9 behind Tyler, but if Sarah was top 5 in Kilo and you weren't, you'll be 6 behind Tyler.



RIP. Dang it.


----------

